# what are these fisher mm push plates to?



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)

i got these fisher minute mount push plates they were supposedly to have come off a 95 chevy k1500 but they are not the right ones they dont fit my 92 chevy k1500 and the push plates are the same from 1988-2000 so what do they goto so i can sell them and get the right ones for my 92 chevy k1500. please help and thank you

i will try to post other pic in comments


----------



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

They look like 01-07 Chevy 2500 but not sure. I know the old early 90's 1500's mounted in the holes for tow hooks and one more hole back on the frame under front axle.


----------



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)

no they are close but not the 7161 or 7169 which come up for 01 they are pretty close tho. i just need some for my 92 chevy k1500


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Those are 7168. 2003-2006 K1500.


----------



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)

they are fisher 7161 mounts they fit 99-02 chevy k1500. i got the push plates i need today so now i just need the wiring and a plow blade but i am gonna get a plow blade first to match wiring to that


----------



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)

also the wiring i have also goes to same truck so i am selling push plates and wires


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

stenny;1859722 said:


> they are fisher 7161 mounts they fit 99-02 chevy k1500.


No they're not. 7161 fits a 2500 and a 1500HD only.

Those are 7168. 2003-2006 K1500

It's not my first big day looking at Fisher plow mounts. 

Have a look:

http://library.fisherplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/26077.05_010206.pdf

http://library.fisherplows.com/ddcommon/dd_pdf/pdfs/68161.03_010206.pdf


----------



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)

i went to a fisher dealer today to buy the correct push plates for my truck i am just going by what he told me he has lots of parts i dont know for sure


----------



## stenny (Jan 15, 2014)

you are correct


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

stenny;1859749 said:


> i went to a fisher dealer today to buy the correct push plates for my truck i am just going by what he told me he has lots of parts i dont know for sure


I was just saying that the mounts in your pics are 7168. I thought you were saying they were 7161.

If you've got a 1992 K1500, you need a 7138.


----------

